# Urine leaks out of litter box. Help!!!!!



## wkr

We have 5 cats and often the "litter box room" has urine on the floor near/under a litter box. But not always. We think we have finally solve the mystery. The litter boxes (all of them we have ever seen/used) overlap with the cover over the bottom. Well, if a cat has good aim and pees right on the cover, the pee spills right out onto the floor. Result: a very stinky odor. :? 

Has anyone else had this problem? Surely we are not the only ones. Is there a litter box that overlaps INTO the box and not OUT OF the box? 

We are going to put down puppy pads to catch the leakage. Any other ideas/suggestions would be welcome.  
Thanks.


----------



## MikePageKY

Well, it depends on how nice you want it to look  Mischief and Skimbleshanks are both big cats, and they were having a bit of difficulty with the covered litter pans. Sooo, I bought one of those big 10 gallon rubbermaid tub type containers, cut them a door in it, and put in a layer of litter. The containers are one piece, with a removable top, and work just fine. You can even "disguise" them in the utility room, by stacking another container on top of it.


----------



## wkr

*top entry litter box*

I just found a top entry box on the web.It cost $30 and I bought it. Do you use yours with or without the cover? And it must be hard to clean..but I guess that is still better than the leakage. HOw much did your box cost? What did you use, if anything, to remove the urine odor? there are so many items on the market. i am buying a black light too.
thanks


----------



## Cat Daddy

I think my old girl has arthritis and sometimes when she gets in the box she doesn't bend down and over the side it goes. I've been told a bigger box with a U shape cut in the side may help. 

I can't seem to find one with a flat bottom but I like the puppy pads idea and I'll try that next. I do have plastic rug runners under 4 taller litter boxes but I don't use any covered ones as I am cleaning them 4 times a day and tops just get in the way.


----------



## wkr

we have tried all side entry types of litter boxes. w/o a cover, the culprit at my house will just pee over the side. with the cover, he pees on the side and down the crack/lip of the box it goes onto the floor. so the only solution seems to be the large box with the opening at the top. i just hope the cats can get in and out and we can manage to clean it w/o falling in. 

we get used to the smell but every time my son walks in the door he says he smells the urine. i am determined to get this house smelling good. just because we have cats is no excuse for a funky smelling house.


----------



## coaster

Are you sold on covered litterboxes? A Top-entry litterbox or an open high-sided litterbox usually solves this kind of problem. Click on hyperlink for product info.


----------



## Lisa 216

One of our members, Nell, posted a photo of a nifty homemade litter box she created from a Rubbermaid container. I'll do a search and see if I can find the post.

EDIT: Found it: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... =litterbox

You could PM Nell for more info, too.


----------

